# Talbot Express Gear Box



## 128292 (Sep 28, 2009)

Has anyone any idea where I can get a gearbox from for my 1991 Talbot Express ?

It is a 2.5 diesel.

The current one is in too bad a condition to repair  

Thanx


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ya

Try this place for Talbot Express parts http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/
or Ebay.

Good luck,
Julie


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Google Westgate Hill Motors in Bradford or thereabouts they specialize in older vans.


----------



## welshwinger (Sep 8, 2009)

*Worth a call*

Try this chap
http://www.no1gear.com/index.html

Very helpful, lots of knowledge on Talbots.

Nick


----------



## 128292 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanx Guys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

